# What is your favorite breed of goat?



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm curious as to the favorites of BYH'ers on goat breeds.  Please take the poll and feel free to comment as to why that's your favorite  


You can chose more than one option (like a dairy and a meat breed).


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 13, 2011)

My 'other' is Pygerian. They're so cute & tiny!
For meat--love the looks of the boer; want to get some one day.
For dairy--I'm only familiar with milking my pygmy, but I have an Alpine/Tog X that I'm looking forward to breeding next year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 13, 2011)

I love the personalities of the Nigerians and mainly their size and all the color variety.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I "got lucky" when as a first time goat owner, I bought 2 Nubian does who had been bottle fed.

I swear, Annie can read my mind.  She is so loving and has so much personality and can be such a PITA!!

I like the larger Nubian goats, plus they give lovely milk.  

I think I could be happy with any goat.  I just think they are wonderful animals.  

Also, I love their ears!!  The longer the better.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 13, 2011)

If any of you tell my Nubians I chose Obs as my favorite....I will tell Santa you've been bad.


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If any of you tell my Nubians I chose Obs as my favorite....I will tell Santa you've been bad.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 13, 2011)

To be honest,  My REALLY, REALLY favorite breed is a very special bred of goat known as the Heinza.   Not very rare at all.  The Heinza is also known as the Heinza Fiftyzevenia Varieteez Goat.  

It looks like a cross between a Lamancha, Oberhauslie, Nubian, Alpine, Beetal, Boer, Anatolian, Zhiwulin, Xuhai, Angora, Nigerian, Moroccan  and Thuringian goat. 

The breed weighs about 200 pounds, can climb trees, scale sheer rock faces,  carry a backpack up to 50 percent of it's weight, pull a cart.   It is known to be very intelligent, gentle, patient, and sweet.  It will always be healthy, survives the hottest summers and coldest winters and lives to be 18 years old.  

The does give about a gallon of high fat milk per day when in milk.  They drop twins every time without any trouble.  

The bucks are of the finest quality and rarely get Urinary calculi and will follow you like a little kid.  

It's conformation is nothing to write home about but I wouldn't trade it for a purebred of any other breed any day of the week.


----------



## Mamaboid (Nov 13, 2011)

My "other" vote is for Myotonic, or Fainters.  They are usually a smaller compact goat, they have the best meat, and really neat personalities.  Our buck is a Fainter and he is "my little gentleman".  Until we got the fainter, I would have said Nubian, as my first goat was a Nubian and she was a wonderful girl.  She is the reason I still have goats, because she was an experiment to see if I wanted more.  I now have 4, 3 does and my fainter buck.  I plan on increasing my herd slowly to 10 or so by now being very picky about what I get or keep.  Actually, now that I think about it, I think my favorite goat is .........goat.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 13, 2011)

British Alpines are my favorite mainly for color pattern alone.  The one I have is rather new on my farm but she's warming up to me.
I also like the Kiko as I just like the old world look of Goats.  Plus they are proving to be great mothers.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 14, 2011)

Sable all the way.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I chose Nigerian because that is what I have and what I love...but I know if and when I own other breeds I might change my mind???  Goats seem to be loving, fascinating creatures no matter what the breed.  I never knew how much I would love them.  I hope to own a little bit of everything some day!!!


----------



## peachick (Nov 14, 2011)

Other.

I have myotonic and mini silkys...  
Love thier personality.  They are easy keepers.  And, they are beautiful.


----------

